
The Next Slum? - jlhamilton
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/200803/subprime
======
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=119360>

~~~
byteCoder
Yes, I had that deja vu feeling, too...

------
apathy
Maybe a repost, but it's a great article.

Consider: what incremental value is really provided by a 4-bedroom McMansion
in some shithole out in San Berdoo?

Answer: about as much as the assets of Bear Sterns (and this is intentionally
metacircular, btw)

